# Fear from being "attacked"



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

On May 15th Duke and I attended his weekly agility, after class dogs are allowed to be off leash and go play. Prior days this was done Duke stayed in the area with the other smaller dogs and played. The class on the 15 Duke was being a bit more adventurous and was playing with the bigger dogs! Next thing I know I hear awful yelping and a poorly behaved bigger dog - due to the awful owners not the dogs fault went after Duke. The class leader tried to say oh the other dog was just trying to heard Duke... even if that is the case that dog NIPPED at Duke make him scream and run and be extremely fearful he was panicked nearly tried to crawl up my body. I took him to a back area and just sat with him he was in such shock when I went to check out the spot nipped spot Duke whelped. In the end Duke was physically OK and did calm down. 

So now my aftermath is Duke is scared of all other dogs... does not matter the size. Dogs he played with before he is now turning to avoidance in their presence. I'm working with a few friends to try and get Duke back to where he was. 

I would love to hear some similar experiences and any advice, I may seek a professional dog trainer if I can't bring Duke back to his state of not being afraid.I just feel awful for my buddy he is a very laid back down to begin with no dominance or aggression in his body I think other dogs feed off the fact he is SO submissive.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would recommend at least a session or two with a trainer to get some suggestions.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Dave. Find someone to help... sooner, not later. These fears (legitimate ones, at that) only get worse if not addressed correctly and carefully.

And I do not let my dogs play with large dogs that I don't know very, VERY well. It's just too dangerous. Whether the larger dog "means" to hurt the smaller one or not.


----------

